# AFTERMATH – Starring Arnold Schwarzenegger and Maggie Grace – Arriving on Blu-ray and DVD June 6



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Witness the gripping story of two lives forever bound by tragedy when Aftermath arrives on Blu-ray™ (plus Digital HD), DVD and On Demand June 6 from Lionsgate. Inspired by true events, Golden Globe® winner Arnold Schwarzenegger (1977, New Star of the Year – Actor, Stay Hungry) stars as a husband fearlessly seeking revenge on the air traffic controller responsible for his family’s death. The Aftermath Blu-ray and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively.
> 
> OFFICIAL SYNOPSIS
> Roman’s (Schwarzenegger) life changes forever when he loses his wife and daughter in a plane crash. He attempts to move on from the tragedy but soon finds that he cannot face life without confronting Jake (Scoot McNairy), the air traffic controller responsible for the accident.
> ...


----------

